# OK to put electrical outlet into storage area under stairs?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If it is a Networking center, and not storage, you should have no problem. Personally, if I was wiring for a Data center, plan it out. In other words, how are you going to keep it cool, are you going to run conduit to allow data & voice wire to be pulled into the space later, etc. Also may want to consider some type of Heat & Smoke detection, along with water detector on the floor in case of flooding enters the space, especially if in a Basement.

Also, since this is under a Stairwell, it works out great for stepped shelving for maybe 3-4 shelves, but too narrow for lengthwise shelves such as Networking racks, which work better.

Also, look at a way to disconnect the power from that space without having to go across the room for the Circuit breaker, but make sure that not anyone can just throw the switch.


----------

